# Goat Down and Bloated Need Advice Please!!



## Bedste (Aug 7, 2012)

I just found my 5 month old goat down.  She was in the goat yard all day with the other two.  I thought she was dead!  She was laying on her side very still with her neck bent backwards in a very unnatural way, stretched back.  Then I noticed that she was quietly moaning.    I picked her up and placed her in a better location out of the way.  What should I do???

2 days ago all three of the goats got into chicken laying pellets but they were caught quickly, but that was TWO DAYS AGO.  Other two goats are fine.  What can I do to help her?  Please help....


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 8, 2012)

*I have no idea~ I'm a newbie, but it sounds speciously just like a thread i had read the other day that was either tetanus or overeating disease; in both cases give the antitoxin. 

I'm sure someone will come along soon but I would think mineral oil and baking soda right away... 

Hope she is ok!!!*


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you sure it's bloat? If it's bloat I would give her baking soda. Have you given your goats the CD&T vaccine? If its Enterotoxemia (overeating disease) or tetanus you will need to treat with Clostridium Perfringens Type C & D antitoxin.

I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 8, 2012)

If her neck is stretched back, it sounds like tetanus.

Give a full vial of antitoxin, 5cc of B vitamin, and 4cc of Pen G ASAP.  Also drench w/ 2 tsp of baking soda in gatoraide or electrolyte water for the bloat, which is a secondary symptom of B vitamin.  Get some form of steroid from your vet.  Administer as instructed.
Give 3cc of Pen G every 6 hrs for 24 hrs.  B vitamin and another vial of antitoxin in 12 hrs.  
Give the B vit and Pen G every 12 hrs for 5 days.
Keep up the Pen G every 12 hrs for 10 days.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 8, 2012)

*Any updates?*


----------



## Bedste (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone......  I am so sad to say this morning she was dead.   Her belly was huge and bloated last night too so I think it was bloating.


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 8, 2012)

I am so sorry.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 8, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone......  I am so sad to say this morning she was dead.   Her belly was huge and bloated last night too so I think it was bloating.


YOu may wish to purchase some C&D antitoxin to have on hand. It probably would have been the only thing that would have saved her and it has to be administered as soon as you start seeing symptoms or after they get into the chicken feed for added protection.  

Also giving them oral Penn G and injectable Penn G can help slow down the bloom of bacteria that causes over eating disease.  And of course baking soda can help with bloat, but once the bacteria start to multiply the antitoxin and antibiotics are what is most important. 

Sorry you lost her.  

We lost a 3 month old this year, she was fine the night before, scouring in the morning, but still seemed alert and active. Although she was off feed.  I waited until my husband got home to help me treat her for coccidiosis and by 1 pm, she bloated and died in less that an hour from over eating disease. I even had the C&D antitoxin. But I was too late when I realized what was happening. She was extremly healthy up to that morning and our thickest, most muscled doeling of the kidding season. 

She was bloated, on her side with her head cranked back. It is a very very fast disease. She was up running around 4 hours earlier.


----------



## elevan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Bedste (Aug 8, 2012)

thank you very much everyone.  Where do I purchase these items?  We have a tractor Supply and a few mom and pop feed stores.  None of them have much on Goats.  

I feel so much better hearing how fast yours went too... I mean.... I have been feeling bad for not paying more attention... cuz I really thought they were all fine.  I always eyeball every critter and chicken before I take off.  I had just left the house about 5 and I get home a bit after 9 and found her.  Thanks for your support....

Where do I get the items I need?


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## elevan (Aug 8, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> thank you very much everyone.  Where do I purchase these items?  We have a tractor Supply and a few mom and pop feed stores.  None of them have much on Goats.
> 
> I feel so much better hearing how fast yours went too... I mean.... I have been feeling bad for not paying more attention... cuz I really thought they were all fine.  I always eyeball every critter and chicken before I take off.  I had just left the house about 5 and I get home a bit after 9 and found her.  Thanks for your support....
> 
> Where do I get the items I need?


I would get what you can at TSC and then order the rest online.  I like www.jefferslivestock.com but there are many others.


----------



## Bedste (Aug 8, 2012)

thank you


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 9, 2012)

I find what I can locally, and I have really been happy with jefferslivestock. It is very important that you keep the C&D antitoxin cooled. There are different brands, but this is one that Jeffers carries.



A drenching or feeding syringe  



syringes sold individually or in packs of 100



The Penn G,


----------



## kikicounihan (Aug 9, 2012)

As a new goat owner, I have been following this post closely.  I am so sorry to hear that you lost your goat....so sad.

I have been making a list of things that you have suggested to have on hand, which has been really really helpful.  Thank you all for sharing your expertise.  Just to clarify, the C and D antitoxin is different than the CDT vaccine correct and is used only for emergencies? 

Thank you for your help and clarifying!

Carrie


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 9, 2012)

kikicounihan said:
			
		

> As a new goat owner, I have been following this post closely.  I am so sorry to hear that you lost your goat....so sad.
> 
> I have been making a list of things that you have suggested to have on hand, which has been really really helpful.  Thank you all for sharing your expertise.  Just to clarify, the C and D antitoxin is different than the CDT vaccine correct and is used only for emergencies?
> 
> ...


Yes & I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) that if you need to administer the antitoxin then you need to vaccinate again a couple of weeks later with the actual vaccine.


----------



## kikicounihan (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks!  And what size syringe and needles should I have on hand?  These are two small fainting goats.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 9, 2012)

needles...I like 18g-20g for my sheep
syringes...most meds just need a couple ccs so I have a bunch of 3cc syringes. Some meds need more so instead of using multiple 3cc syringes you can get 10cc, 30cc, etc syringes. So you can get a big box of 3ccs, but get smaller packs of 10cc just in case.


----------

